# Le Champion Ti Sizing Help Please



## Gary in WI (Oct 14, 2009)

I am interested in the Le Champion Ti and would greatly appreciate any real-world sizing experience you can provide as I understand people often buy this frame "one size smaller". 

I'm 5'7" with a 29.5" inseam. I am trying to best match my current bike (52cm Raleigh R600 -- traditional aluminum road frame with horizontal top tube). The top tube length is 530mm and the standover is 750mm. I'm old so the handlebars are level with the saddle.

I emailed BD and they advised 51cm. I was also leaning to the 51cm frame. Can any of you "fortunate few" that have this bike provide some sizing advise?


----------



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

I'd say that the 51cm frame size is a good match for your height, but you should know that the riding position will be more upright on this frame's geometry.


----------



## Metaluna (Aug 26, 2005)

I've also been looking at getting one of these (just the frameset/fork combo), and one thing confused me about the sizing: This is a compact geometry frame with a sloping top tube, but the sizing chart doesn't distinguish between real and effective top tube lengths. I also recently bought a 53cm Immortal Spirit frame, which has a level top tube so this wasn't an issue.

I'm 5'9" with a 31" inseam, so I think I'd be around a 53cm on this frame as well (I also like the significantly taller head tube), but it would be nice to know the effective TT measurement.


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

Gary in WI said:


> I am interested in the Le Champion Ti and would greatly appreciate any real-world sizing experience you can provide as I understand people often buy this frame "one size smaller".
> 
> I'm 5'7" with a 29.5" inseam. I am trying to best match my current bike (52cm Raleigh R600 -- traditional aluminum road frame with horizontal top tube). The top tube length is 530mm and the standover is 750mm. I'm old so the handlebars are level with the saddle.
> 
> I emailed BD and they advised 51cm. I was also leaning to the 51cm frame. Can any of you "fortunate few" that have this bike provide some sizing advise?


The 51 is probably fine for you unless you're looking for a really racy fit. Might have to switch to a slightly shorter stem since the ETT is a bit longer than your current bike(don't know what length stem the 51 comes with or what stem length you're currently using) , but it would be easier to get the bars to the height you like than if you went with the 48.


----------



## Dresden (May 26, 2009)

Metaluna said:


> I've also been looking at getting one of these (just the frameset/fork combo), and one thing confused me about the sizing: This is a compact geometry frame with a sloping top tube, but the sizing chart doesn't distinguish between real and effective top tube lengths. I also recently bought a 53cm Immortal Spirit frame, which has a level top tube so this wasn't an issue.
> 
> I'm 5'9" with a 31" inseam, so I think I'd be around a 53cm on this frame as well (I also like the significantly taller head tube), but it would be nice to know the effective TT measurement.


The TT measurements listed on the Le Champion Ti sizing chart are effective TT measurements.


----------



## aaronis31337 (Apr 7, 2008)

Be sure to get 1 size below what you think you need.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Size*

I've been waiting to see if the hinted at Rival titanium shows up soon and have been torn between the 51 and 53. I'm 5' 8" and unsure of what to get.


----------



## doctorspokes (Aug 16, 2008)

*I have a 53*

I just purchased the 53. I am barely 5'9" and have been riding a 50-51 Ironhorse. I have a 31" inseam (measured snug to the crotch). The measurements posted on the geometry chart are pretty good. I found the 53 to be comparable to the Madone or the Roubaix 54's, with a slightly longer top tube. The ankle of the top tube though is not as steep as the Madone, so you may have a little less standover clearance. I found that I cleared it, and the stem that comes on the bike is angled so you can flip it down or up. For me, my old bike had more of a racing geometry, and the 53 Ti has a much taller head tube, so with the stem angled up it is a much more relaxed and comfortable fit. It all depends if you want a racing fit or a comfort fit. You do need to clear the top tube, though, for safety.


----------



## doctorspokes (Aug 16, 2008)

*Sorry should have measured first*

I should have done this before my last post. I went down and measured my 53 Ti. At the seat post junction, my top tube is 29 7/8" stand over. At the head tube junction it is 31 5/8". Not a super steep angle, but not exactly level either. I clear it with about 1/2" to spare (but that is 1/2" less than most people recommend. I like my fit.:blush2:


----------



## Gary in WI (Oct 14, 2009)

*Sizing Followup*

Thanks for all of your input. I did go ahead and purchase a 51cm LeChampion Ti (base model). Here are some of my findings that may help the next guy.

Using the measurement technique that doctorspokes stated in an earlier post, the standover at the seatpost was 29" and at the head tube was 30-7/8th. BD's geometry chart shows the standover to be 29.9", so that seems to be accurate standover at the mid-point of the top tube.

I like a more relaxed riding position with the handlebar level with the saddle. The supplied Ritchey stem is 100mm 6-degree flippable and there are 4 steerer tube spacers of various heights totaling 2". Using all the spacers under the stem & the stem flipped up, I was able to acheive the desired handlebar height. The reach was also good, so I lucked-out and will not need to swap out the stem.


----------



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

As they say in another forum... pics or it didn't happen 

Was the size 51 effective top tube measurement the same as in the geometry chart?


----------



## Gary in WI (Oct 14, 2009)

*Effective Top Tube*

I measure the effective TT length of the size 51 to be 535mm vs. the website's 540. It is very possible this is due to measurement error on my part.

Here is the bike so far with a "butchered" Brooks B17 and Speedplay Frogs. Weight is 18.9 pounds as shown.


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

aaronis31337 said:


> Be sure to get 1 size below what you think you need.


+1

56 is like 57 on this Ti


----------



## Solearas (Nov 6, 2009)

Hope you got one cos they are sold out


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Ordered frameset*

I went with the 51cm ti frameset. I'm 5' 8" and hope the top tube measurement at 54cm is correct. Have not received ship date yet but will post impressions upon arrival.


----------



## Metaluna (Aug 26, 2005)

dougrocky123 said:


> I went with the 51cm ti frameset. I'm 5' 8" and hope the top tube measurement at 54cm is correct. Have not received ship date yet but will post impressions upon arrival.


I'm 5'9" and just ordered the 53cm frameset myself (55cm effective top tube). I thought about the 51 but the 53 has a significantly longer head tube which I liked as I want the bars a little higher compared to my Immortal frame.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Got my frameset*

My Moto ti 51cm frameset arrived today. Looks very nice but the TT seems to be 53.5cm instead of 54. I know that isn't much but its not whats advertised.Can anyone with the next size up (53cm) give my the TT lenght? Thanks


----------



## doctorspokes (Aug 16, 2008)

*my 53 TT*

I am not sure how you are measuring. I measured the actual top tube length on my 53 Ti to be 52.8 cm. That is from the middle of the head tube to the middle of the seat tube measured along the center of the top tube. I didn't measure it with a level above the top tube to get an estimated top tube length, but with a tape measure along the center of the top tube (which has a very mild downslope as I described in a previous post above)


----------



## Metaluna (Aug 26, 2005)

doctorspokes said:


> I am not sure how you are measuring. I measured the actual top tube length on my 53 Ti to be 52.8 cm. That is from the middle of the head tube to the middle of the seat tube measured along the center of the top tube. I didn't measure it with a level above the top tube to get an estimated top tube length, but with a tape measure along the center of the top tube (which has a very mild downslope as I described in a previous post above)


According to post #5 in this thread, the TT spec given in the sizing chart should be the effective TT length, which would be the measurement level to the ground. I think it would be challenging to measure that with better than 5mm accuracy without a framebuilding jig.


----------



## doctorspokes (Aug 16, 2008)

*No Jig*

Gotcha.
I don't have one, and I measured in inches and converted to cms. If he wants to compare, though, he can measure his top tube the way I measured mine and he can have a reasonable comparison to see if mine is any longer.
Regards
Scott


----------

